# Elevation tracking



## mondeo (Jul 19, 2009)

So I've become dissatisfied with Map My Ride for elevation gain calculations after breaking down a 5 mile segment into 1 mile bits revealed an additional 200 feet of climbing (560 to 790.) Plus the times when additional miles results in lower elevation change. Just wondering what everyone else uses for elevation tracking. I've considered getting a cyclometer with an altimiter, just wondering how accurate those things are when dealing with stuff like weather changes.


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2009)

I use my watch based barometric altimeter.  I find it more convenient to use in the summer than the winter because I generally don't ride through severe atmospheric pressure swings like I might ski through with an incoming snow storm or whatnot.

But if I'm worried about it I pick out a few elevations before my ride and check the calibration along the way.  I've never had to adjust it.  Mapmyride's elevation is terrible because of all the smoothing/averaging it does.  Whatever program is used, it has a set number of points no matter how long the ride, so you will see the elevation gain decrease while adding mileage at a certain point.  On rides over 15 miles, the only useful thing I get out of it is just the shape of the profile.

After doing several routes multiple times, my barometric altimeter is always within I'd say 25-50 feet of itself on different days, depending on the length of the ride.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 20, 2009)

+1,  I also use a cheap Highgear Altimeter watch I purchased on S&C. 

It's OK , I think the Suunto brand is better. It's a rather large watch but I just keep it in the tool bag under the seat. Just remember if driving to a ride to zero it before you start riding. It's easy to calibrate since you can save several Altimeter settings.

I tend to only track longer rides like Centuries or rides in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## marcski (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a Suunto, HR/ Altimeter. I really like it.  The barometric altimeter is pretty accurate...and is fine for my purposes of basically just trying to figure out my elevation gain when road riding.  I have a regular 30 mile loop or so and its usually within 50 feet or so every time.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 20, 2009)

Noticed a big difference in accuracy since I've switched from a gps unit which used the actual gps data to determine altitude to one that uses an altimeter.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Noticed a big difference in accuracy since I've switched from a gps unit which used the actual gps data to determine altitude to one that uses an altimeter.



I'm assuming a difference for the better using the altimeter version?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm assuming a difference for the better using the altimeter version?



Yes a difference for the better as far accuracy goes but a slight blow to my ego as I now know that I wasn't climbing as much as I thought I was.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Yes a difference for the better as far accuracy goes but a slight blow to my ego as I now know that I wasn't climbing as much as I thought I was.



:lol: That's why I never look at the elevation figures from my GPS....


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Yes a difference for the better as far accuracy goes but a slight blow to my ego as I now know that I wasn't climbing as much as I thought I was.



My eTrex which gauges elevation via trigulation like your old one is definitely not as accurate, but good enough for my purposes. If I can gauge whether a ride was really steep, kinda steep or just flat, that's good enough for me. Usually my legs tell me that anyway.


----------

